# Swapping To LED Lights



## dyson (Mar 22, 2011)

We are off soon to camp for the first time without EHU and I have read some posts which mention replacing halogen bulbs for LED's and the saving on the battery, so my question is.................

Is it as simple as just buying LED bulbs and replacing the Halogen?

If so then is there an 'ampage' to these LED's?????

Thank you from,


''Very naive on the electrical front''  


Sheila x


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*LED*

Sheila

I am not technical minded so cannot help with your initial query. My van is LED fitted and came as such from new. However, I removed the two LED's over the cooking area and replaced with normal halogens, also the light above the bathroom mirror. For me personally, I did not find the LED lights in these areas to be "powerful enough".

I can say though that LED's do take a lot less power!

Russell


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

I too cannot find an LED to replace the halogen over the dining area so will stick to the halogens. We don't usually have EHU but do have a solar panel but don't have any problems. 

Joe


----------



## BwB (Dec 5, 2009)

There are some good LED alternatives out there now. I'd suggest the following should be part of your "ask the supplier" list

Are they using the Surface Mount Devices (SMD)
What size SMD's (50:50 are currently the largest easily available)
Are the pins polarity sensitive (so you dont have to worry about which is the "plus" and which pin is the "negative")
Does the device have a built in regulator (some of the 12v only LEDs will only work at exactly(ish) 12v but your average motorhome could be putting 10v to 14v+ though the bulb).
The LED replacement do have a wattage although this is not always a good measure of brightness. But an LED bulb (which might have a number of LED SMD mounted on it) using 50:50 LED's drawing 2w would be similar (in my experience) to a 10w halogen.

Then you decide on colour. Mostly the choice is warm white or cool white. Most people seem to prefer warm white for general van use with maybe cool white in the bathroom and kitchen.

When I changed over I ran through the above and then purchased just a single unit to test it was goign to be ok. When it was, I ordered enough of the same one to change all the halogens over.

(and when they say LEDs dont get hot, that's not quite the truth - when they've been on for an hour they do)


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

I cannot find one to replace the 20w halogen in the lounge/dining area which lights up the whole of the front of the van. Any ideas?

Joe


----------



## dyson (Mar 22, 2011)

Thank you for your prompt replies, very much appreciated - we want the battery to last as long as possible :thumbleft: 

As the van is new to us I have no idea how long the battery will last, fridge can be run on gas - so I'm assuming that it will only be the lights, pump, heater & toilet flush that will be a drain on the battery - Time will tell :roll:


----------



## schojac (Oct 13, 2007)

Found these to be very good

http://www.lustrumlight.co.uk/Caravan_Boat_Bulbs


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

The best choice of types and prices is on eBay :-

http://shop.ebay.co.uk/i.html?_nkw=...+lights&_osacat=0&_trksid=p3286.c0.m270.l1313


----------



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

Led strip lights , are very good to replace halogens, or just to supplement the led replacement lights


----------



## Sandy_Saunders (Nov 17, 2008)

Hi Dyson

I have managed to replace some of the halogen lights on my Burstner Delfin, two in the cab and two in the kitchen area, with LEDs. These were purchased at a show, from CAK tanks I think. 

I have three halogens in the bathroom area which have not been replaced because I haven't found a suitable replacement LED, but these lights aren't on long enough to be a serious drain on the battery.

As long as you are not using television, hair driers or charging laptops etc., I think you will find that your battery will last quite a long time. We have a single 110 amp battery and have gone for four days without a 240v supply or moving the van. So I wouldn't worry unduly about it.

Sandy


----------



## dyson (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi Sandy, thanks for that - we wont be using the TV it has a Status 315 Aerial (not very good is the kindest thing I can say about this 
 ) - I'm seriously thinking of taking this out anyway (I've decided that I can always turn the cupboard into a drinks cabinet :lol: )

We have camped for the last three years without a TV (under canvas) Unfortunately it must be a failing of mine - TV in room - must switch on!!!!!!!!! - Under canvas we would have been reading/playing cards/board games etc - Camping in a Van is a whole new experience! 

- but I love it!


----------



## Sandy_Saunders (Nov 17, 2008)

Hi Dyson

We sometimes use the television to watch a DVD in the evening if we have just stopped for a night in an aire or stellplatz. The battery easily sustains that.

Personally I could easily live without a TV, my wife is an addict however and is always on about getting a satellite dish. So far I have resisted.......

Hope everything goes well for you.

Cheers

Sandy


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I think there may have been several threads on this topic about LED lights.
I was unsure which LEDs would replace my Halogen spots. At a motorshow I saw a demonstration and was hooked.
Good points.. there are LED's to replace most if not all Halogen units.
.. They can be just as bright, with colour variations to suit
.. They use about 1/8th of the electricity a Halogen uses.
Bad points .. They cost more.
Find out the type of fitting that you have at present.... this site may help http://www.superbrightleds.com/cgi-bin/store/index.cgi?action=DispPage&Page2Disp=/bi-pin.html 
There are lots more sites to check details and prices from.
Do they do the job? Absolutely!
Alan


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

The LED's from here are excellent.Don't buy the cheapest and make sure they are SMD if possible. www.ledbulbs4u.co.uk


----------



## cleo (Nov 17, 2007)

BrianJP said:


> The LED's from here are excellent.Don't buy the cheapest and make sure they are SMD if possible. www.ledbulbs4u.co.uk


Totally agree - don't go for the cheapest. We used the Ledcentre and replaced all 18(!) of ours with the highest we could get. Warm white for living, cool white for the bathroom and cooker hood and find them much brighter than the halogens they replaced.


----------



## napoleon (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi Sheila, further to what has been added earlier. I would also consider having a solar panel fitted which will enable the leisure battery to be topped up. Some good ones on the market now, I`m sure the traders will be able to assist. Regards napoleon :roll:


----------



## dyson (Mar 22, 2011)

napoleon said:


> Hi Sheila, further to what has been added earlier. I would also consider having a solar panel fitted which will enable the leisure battery to be topped up. Some good ones on the market now, I`m sure the traders will be able to assist. Regards napoleon :roll:


Next on list, got to take it slowly though - most of my wages have already disappeared into the tills at Camping & General! 8O

A big thank you to everyone else that has taken the time to reply :wav:


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

joedenise said:


> I cannot find one to replace the 20w halogen in the lounge/dining area which lights up the whole of the front of the van. Any ideas?
> 
> Joe


Consider stripping out the original guts of the fitting to incorporate a suitable lamp holder (£2) to accept an LED. this used to have a 9watt 4pin flourescent in it.

























LED's do get hot but not so they'd burn your fingerprints off like halogens will  They're more like the outside of a mug of tea


----------



## ojibway (May 9, 2005)

I started replacing halogens with leds some 6 years ago. They weren't very good back then and I had a couple burn out - partly due to my Rapido dodgy electrics.
But, they have improved vastly since. I use LEDs throughout my van now. It's not complicated. Just get 'warm white' and the fitting that match those you want to replace (a bit tricky getting the glass out of some light fittings.) They are very bright these days compared to the earlier ones, but expensive!
Go to www.ultraleds.co.uk
they have everything you need and are very helpful.
Mike and Annie


----------



## sjhon (Jun 27, 2011)

They are energy efficient along with they do not contain elements such as sodium or mercury street led lights and do not generate dangerous amounts of heat, making them safe to handle.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

sjhon said:


> They are energy efficient along with they do not contain elements such as sodium or mercury street led lights and do not generate dangerous amounts of heat, making them safe to handle.


And they obviously sell them in India, where this spammer comes from!!!! 8O

Dave - (Yawn)


----------



## sparkle (Oct 28, 2006)

Here's a link to CAK Tanks lighting pages in their current catalogue.

LED lighting is something I am exploring.


----------



## brockley (Mar 6, 2009)

As previously posted, but haven't got a clue how to point you to it, I've pasted it below  

Converted mine to LED and I'm very happy with the result. They use 5 times less power than the original halogen bulbs and illumination is great. LED bulbs use half the power that fluorescent lights use but are not as efficient at illuminating because LED's are more directional. Another thing to consider is that LED's last 6x longer than fluorescent lights.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I have changed all the lights in my van to LEDs.

Example of power savings.

4 halogens in lounge area...40 watts, changed to 3 element led's...12 watts.

1x20 watt halogen in kitchen....14 watt led fitting. Not too much power saved but you do need to wear sunglasses when cooking!

2x10 watts halogen in bathroom to 2x3watt led's.


All types of fittings are available and there are no polarity problems.

There are even awning lights available which come with a normal filament bayonet fitting connecting to a card with 9 led elements on it.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

The awning light in particular is good. The previous tungsten lamp generated enough heat to 'yellow' the plastic case. The 'bayonet' LED uses much less energy, produces a brighter light and is cold.
However, my internal spot-lamps have two pins that project straight backwards, making it difficult to fit the LED replacement which is in the form of a disc that fills the space where the lamp goes. This is further aggravated by the LED pins being a little bit thinner than the quartz halogen lamps. One good bumpy road and they can drop out; I now use 'Blue-tak' on the pins to keep them in.
Normal advance in science = forward 2 and back 1.
Alan


----------



## yorksbill (Mar 9, 2008)

You could also look at this site. I have fited a LED slad in replacement for the fluorescent strip light. I used the 30cm slab and the light output is far superior.

http://www.jmgoods.co.uk/acatalog/Long_Slabs.html


----------



## voyagerstan (Aug 6, 2010)

there is always bedazled.com led lights and the little back bit that it fits . i have used these to alter some of the lights in my van .


----------

